# Baby Ossabaw pigs - ***pic heavy***



## islandgal99 (Dec 19, 2013)

These are Thelma's babies, Ossabaw Island Hog babies - one boy and 3 girls, and my first piggy litter (expect Louise babies pics soon, she just had 8!).  After their perilous start, they are thriving and loving the pasture baby life.  I suspect there were more than 4, the ravens were hanging around the shed they were born in, they were a bit of a surprise as I thought she had a few more weeks to go.  Go figure, my farm is "producing" before I'm even living there...fortunately the previous owners/current occupants are loving it too - I'm not getting much packing done though, I'm fencing and staring at babies.  Tomorrow I'm building the new electrified poultry area so I can move my chickens over. One day I'll move me over.   

I have a pallet shelter with a heat lamp, and that is in an open loafing shed - it's pretty wide open though very protected from the wind.  Mom likes to be able to look around, so I decided on a little bit more of an open concept.  And it's nice to be able to see what's happening without disturbing the ladies.  There are no good roosting branches for the ravens near the area, and they have already been out playing in the field. They are very curious about their cousins, and I predict it won't be long till they all intermingle together.  I'm glad both mom's had babies together within the same week.


----------



## Sweetened (Dec 19, 2013)

I FOUND YOU!  These little piglets are so adorable.  I can't wait for pigs, and these ones are so amazing.


----------

